# Ondan çekerim



## Gemmenita

Merhaba arkadaşlar,

Bu cümleyi nasıl çevirirsiniz?

- Ne çerkersem senden(ondan) çekirim.

Aslında Fransızcasını istiyorum, eğer Fransızcasını bilen varsa çok sağ olun, yoksa
İngilizcesini de söylerseniz, yeter.  (Başıma bir çare bulurum)

Teşekkürler


----------



## Tuggba

Şu şekilde çevirebiliriz: 

Whatever problems I have are just because of you.


----------



## Gemmenita

Ah! Teşekkürler!

Öncelikle hoş geldin!

Sonra: 
Demek ki onun *anlam*ını kullanmak zorundayız, yanı sence yok mu şu güzel ve yürekten gelen ıstılaha ait özel bir sözcük? Ne biliyim ... mesela bir argo fiili ya benzeri... daha doğrusu şu fiillerden birini arıyorum.


----------



## Asr

Toutes mes souffrances sont a cause de lui... peut-etre?


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup.
Teşekkürler, bence anlamını çevirmekten başka çare yok.




ps. arkadaşlar, ayrıca, cümlemin fiil çekiminin yazısını düzeltiyorum. Bugün fark ettim:

- Ne çerkersem senden(ondan) çek*e*rim.


----------



## mighty_atlas

Gemmenita said:


> Merhaba arkadaşlar,
> 
> Bu cümleyi nasıl çevirirsiniz?
> 
> - Ne çerkersem senden(ondan) çekirim.
> 
> Aslında Fransızcasını istiyorum, eğer Fransızcasını bilen varsa çok sağ olun, yoksa
> İngilizcesini de söylerseniz, yeter.  (Başıma bir çare bulurum)
> 
> Teşekkürler


( You are ) / ( S/He  is ) the reason of all my suffering.

S/He is to blame for all that I suffer.


----------



## Gemmenita

Tamam, teşekkürler!


----------



## mighty_atlas

OK. 

You're Welcome )


----------

